# Ikea Furniture



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

For those of you that have an Ikea and purchase from there.

How would you rate the quality of their furniture? Would you recommend their furniture (from dressers, bed frames etc) to others?

I love their style of all Ikea products, but I want to know from others what is their quality like?

i've owned only small things from them and it's not enough for me to go out and buy their furniture - i'd love to hear your thoughts/opinions!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2010)

For the price range, I feel the value is superior to other places. A lot of it is still made out of MDF, but it's much thicker, the instructions are clear, you aren't going to have missing parts, good customer service if you do, all the pieces actually fit together.  I really love the stuff I've gotten there, it's held up well through 3 moves.

Now, it won't compare to places that offer heavy designer pieces... but then again neither do the prices.

However, if you are open to it you should look into buying used furniture. I got this incredible classically modern heavy wood table... perfect condition, with a pull out sleeve to go from 4-8 people delivered for $75. The owner even had the receipt. If you have the time and patience, you should really keep your eyes open.


----------



## everglot (Apr 17, 2010)

i personally only have small storage pieces from ikea.  i have a couple of these for dvds and then one of their older tv units from a few years back.  both are really great quality and were easy to assemble, just heavy.

i've also been looking into getting ikea bedroom furniture and really the only thing stopping me is the money since i don't have money to drop on furniture atm.  my cousin has pieces from the hemnes series which is the series that i've been eyeing and she likes them a lot.  she has the large dresser and the nightstand a believe and they're both really nice and simple and the dresser seems to have a lot of room.  she didn't assemble either piece so i couldn't say that those were easy to do as well but i'd assume that instructions were easy to follow.  so i'd say that for what you're paying, you're getting quality stuff.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 17, 2010)

This is going to be absurdly stereotypical, but 90% of the things in our home are from IKEA. When I lived with my dad we also had a lot of IKEA stuff, so from years and years of experience I can say the stuff is definitely worth it's price.

In fact I sometimes feel IKEA has sort of "ruined" me for other furniture manufacturers, because the idea of shilling out €2000 for a couch, as a lot of couches cost, seems so ridiculous when you can get one at IKEA for €600. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you aren't planning to move around a lot things will last pretty much as long as you want to have them. Billy book cases can take about 3-4 moves (and taking aparts and reassemblies) before the MDF starts to turn to mush. I need to throw mine out the next time we move, but luckily a new set doesn't exactly brake the bank.


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a lot of Ikea furniture! It was ideal for me coming to University because it could be assembled here. I think the quality is great, one thing to make it even better is to use carpenters glue when assembling wooden pieces as it just makes them that much stronger.

I highly recommend their stuff to others, even their mattresses are pretty comfy!


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ikea is great but you need to do your own inspection (yea know, partical board stuff).  I have 2 Bed Frames, a Dinning Table, Coffee Table, 1 Side Table and shelving.

I looked for photos on Ikea's website but I couldnt find it.  But the last time I was instore, I found everything I owned.  

My dinning table has gone through 1 young couple and my crazy dog, and it still looks good.  It's the all wooden set up. The coffee table is the glass top with the sides you can slide out and display items in it. I got that on sale for $60.  The 2 bed frames are great.  One is metal (sadly, I've seen it in porns, lol) and the other is partical board;  it looks nice.  And I'm not a fan of the slat board set up's, but oh well.  

The side table is cheap.  The one you screw the top and legs together. I think it was $5.99(?).  It's great if your not touching it often or not having kids jumping off of it.  And I love Ikea's shelving.  I have a black long shelf above my big screen tv; it holds a dvd player and photos.  It's partical board inside but it blends well with my tv set up.  

Also, try Craigslist.  A lot of people resell Ikea furniture.  That's where I got my dinning table at for only $30.  Ikea's original price was about $120.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 18, 2010)

I used to work at IKEA, I was assembling furniture for the store exhibits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The quality is fine for the price, especially their kitchens and mattresses impressed me. The service and return polices are great as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, if you like the designs you should go ahead and get it, you really can't beat the price


----------



## yupitzTara (Apr 20, 2010)

It really depends... My old room mate bought a dresser and she ended up throwing it away because it wasn't functioning properly.  The drawers kept getting stuck and it eventually just kept breaking.  She got a bed from them and it's still in good shape.  the return policy sucks and they're really picky when it comes to returns.

if you're looking for furniture u should check out Living Spaces and Ashley's furniture.  they have nice stuff and it's not too expensive.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks everyone.. i asked the same question on my website and got mixed reviews (well totally opposite from here lol)..

i think i'll check out the furniture from ikea, living spaces and then some closeby furniture stores and see if they have anything else..

oh and also thanks for the craigslist tip! will definitely check that out!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 22, 2010)

Another great place for furniture is a place called "Easy Life" its pretty cheap and the stuff seems ok.. I have had various bits and bobs from Ikea, mostly kitchen stuff, and I am pretty happy with it.. a friend bought a dresser from there and its falling apart and looks like ass.. and its only like 2 months old.


----------

